

Tell HN: Ongoing issue with EC2 - delano

I run a web app monitoring service and I aggregate data by hosting vendor. For the past hour or so, most of the 71 sites hosted by EC2 that I'm monitoring are showing increased response times. Any ideas as to why?<p>https://www.blamestella.com/vendor/ec2/report<p>There's no information about it on Amazon's status page (http://status.aws.amazon.com/). To me this really shows how important public monitoring is.
======
ecommando
Welcome to "The Cloud!"

Amazon owns your business, you don't. Seriously, I'm not joking. This is why I
still operate over 100 servers in a data center.

~~~
wmf
And your data center network or transit provider couldn't suffer latency
problems?

The real difference is that in your own data center you feel empowered to fix
problems and in the cloud you feel helpless.

------
swGooF
I have an app on Heroku that is loading slower than normal. This might be why.
Is anyone else seeing a similar problem?

~~~
cylo
<http://status.heroku.com/>

They're aware of the issue as well.

~~~
swGooF
Thanks

